# Reiser4 e aggiornamento kernel

## maurs

Ho installato Kernel 2.6.13-nitro5 e reiser4 come filesystem di /. 

Ho provato due volte ad aggiornare il kernel (passando alla versione 2.6.14 e .15 Nitro e non) ma ho riscontrato un problema.

Gli accessi al disco, specie nella fase di reboot/spegnimento erano frequentissimi, e dopo aver digitato reboot, passava molto tempo prima che il processo si avviasse (con l'harddisk lavorava continuamente). Stessa cosa succedeva, dopo l'avvio, mentre lavoravo in ambiente grafico. 

Ho provato anche a controllare i filesystem, senza però riscontrare nessun errore. Qualche suggerimento? Naturalmente escludo problemi di configurazione del kernel, visto che ho ricontrollato più volte. 

Comunque, in entrambi i casi, tornando al 2.6.13-nitro5, il problema non si presentava.

----------

## mukele

Idem con la mia macchina, io ho installato una RR64 e ho voulto provare con reiser4 ma accedeva continuamente sul disco e molte operazioni richiedevano un tempo abnorme per avviarsi. Ho provato a riformattare sia su ext3 che reiser e va tutto bene, a questo punto credo che il problema si la patch del kernel anche se sulla precedente macchina (a 32 bit) non ho notato questi problemi.

----------

## .:chrome:.

il vero problema è ReiserFS 4. se non è stato incluso nel kernel ufficiale c'è un ottimo motivo, e rischiare i propri dati solo perché si è sentito dire che il tal file system permette di risparmiare 2 secondi nell'avvio del sistema, mi sembra una cosa abbastanza stupida

----------

## maurs

Non per contraddirti, ma reiser4 non è stato aggiunto al kernel vanilla solo per un motivo di *nix Like.

Il nuovo sistema di gestione di plug-in di reiser4, infatti, non si appoggia sul VFS, e senza entrare nei particolari, esce un pò dai canoni dei sistemi Unix-Like. 

Per quanto riguarda l'affidabilità, beh, non posso dirti che utilizzo reiser4 da quasi un anno e le prestazioni sono ottime. Nessun problema, se non quello appena accennato sopra. Al massimo mi tocca fare uno stage4 e ricostruire le partizioni, ma se questo è il prezzo che devo pagare per un filesystem moderno, lo pago volentieri.

 *mokele wrote:*   

> Idem con la mia macchina, io ho installato una RR64 e ho voulto provare con reiser4 ma accedeva continuamente sul disco e molte operazioni richiedevano un tempo abnorme per avviarsi. Ho provato a riformattare sia su ext3 che reiser e va tutto bene, a questo punto credo che il problema si la patch del kernel anche se sulla precedente macchina (a 32 bit) non ho notato questi problemi.

 

Che reiser4 abbia problemi con i 64 bit, è cosa oramai assodata. Ma io ho un semplice athlon-xp 2200  :Smile: 

----------

## Luca89

 *maurs wrote:*   

> Non per contraddirti, ma reiser4 non è stato aggiunto al kernel vanilla solo per un motivo di *nix Like.
> 
> Il nuovo sistema di gestione di plug-in di reiser4, infatti, non si appoggia sul VFS, e senza entrare nei particolari, esce un pò dai canoni dei sistemi Unix-Like. 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'affidabilità, beh, non posso dirti che utilizzo reiser4 da quasi un anno e le prestazioni sono ottime. Nessun problema, se non quello appena accennato sopra. Al massimo mi tocca fare uno stage4 e ricostruire le partizioni, ma se questo è il prezzo che devo pagare per un filesystem moderno, lo pago volentieri.

 

Uhm, dici di non aver mai avuto alcun problema e poi che hai dovuto a volte rifare le partizioni?  :Rolling Eyes:  Comunque non mi pare una cosa da poco dover rifare le partizioni, se ho un hard-disk quasi pieno di dati che faccio? dove li metto?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *maurs wrote:*   

> Non per contraddirti, ma reiser4 non è stato aggiunto al kernel vanilla solo per un motivo di *nix Like.
> 
> Il nuovo sistema di gestione di plug-in di reiser4, infatti, non si appoggia sul VFS, e senza entrare nei particolari, esce un pò dai canoni dei sistemi Unix-Like.

 

mi riferico più che altro agli allegri e coloriti scambi di opinioni tra Hans Reiser e Linus Torvalds, Andrew Morton, Alan Cox, e soci che girano sulla LKML. Reiser non brilla di certo per le sue belle idee e per Reiser4 ha preso davvero dei grossi rischi, pur di garantire le prestazioni che, effettivamente, sono superiori alla media.

poi quello che contesto non è la velocità, perché quella è incontestabile, ma la stabilità. ReiserFS in generale, ma in particolare il 4, è potenzialmente instabile e soggetto a pesanti failures e perdite di dati. questo è documentato da decine di articoli

 *maurs wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda l'affidabilità, beh, non posso dirti che utilizzo reiser4 da quasi un anno e le prestazioni sono ottime. Nessun problema, se non quello appena accennato sopra. Al massimo mi tocca fare uno stage4 e ricostruire le partizioni, ma se questo è il prezzo che devo pagare per un filesystem moderno, lo pago volentieri.

 

hai iniziato dicendo "per quanto riguarda l'affidabilità", ma hai parlato delle prestazioni. di test di affidabilità ne ho visto qualcuno, e reiser4 non ha mai brillato, in NESSUNO di essi

----------

## x-dd

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> questo è documentato da decine di articoli

 

Che ne dici di postare qualche link? Perchè altrimenti le tue restano solo delle parole come anche le mie, che ho sempre usato reiser da quando mi si incasinò ext3 e dovetti formattare.

----------

## maurs

Potremo pubblicare mille e mille link. Tanto ci sono mille opinioni contrastanti. Io uso reiser4 e mi trovo bene, e di dati nel mio pc ne passano  :Wink: 

Però, quello a cui tengo sottolineare, è che siamo usciti un pò fuori argomento.   :Confused: 

Il mio problema era di capire come mai, cambiata versione di kernel, reiser4 mi ha dato questo problema. Nella mailing-list di Namesys, l'unica cosa che ho letto è di un tipo che segnala un "flushing like mad", ma niente di concreto.   :Wink: 

Al massimo si può spezzare l'argomento  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

[MOD]Possibile che ogni volta che si parla di filesystem si scateni un flame??   :Rolling Eyes: 

Possiamo serenamente discutere del problema citato nel primo post senza lanciarsi in flame sull'affidabilità o meno di reiserfs4?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Vi prego di tornare IT grazie

[/MOD]

Comunque il problema potrebbe essere il kernel nitro.... il fatto che sia pesantemente patchato non ne garantisce certo la stabilità perfetta... hai provato con la stessa versione di kernel ma patchset diverso? (sempre che supporti reiser4 ovvio...)

----------

## maurs

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Comunque il problema potrebbe essere il kernel nitro.... il fatto che sia pesantemente patchato non ne garantisce certo la stabilità perfetta... hai provato con la stessa versione di kernel ma patchset diverso? (sempre che supporti reiser4 ovvio...)

 

Provato. Cmq, appena uscirà il 2.6.16 provero dinuovo e, magar,i incollo anche il dmsg e qualche altro log. Ho provato solo per vedere, casomai, se fosse un problema che qualcun'altro ha riscontrato  :Smile: 

----------

## x-dd

Tempo fa avevo il tuo stesso problema, ricordo che con gli mm-sources andava meglio però non saprei dirti se è ancora così perchè poi ho rotto il disco e ho messo un bel raptor full reiser3.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Possibile che ogni volta che si parla di filesystem si scateni un flame?

 

suvvia... non mi sembra che nessuno abbia alzato i toni.

permettetemi di rispondere alla domanda che mi è stata fatta:

 *x-dd wrote:*   

> Che ne dici di postare qualche link? Perchè altrimenti le tue restano solo delle parole come anche le mie...

 

hai ragione, scusami

rimando alla lettura del documento sull'IFS: http://www.cs.wisc.edu/adsl/Publications/iron-sosp05.pdf

posso citare il fatto che ReiserFS chiama, in caso venga rilevata una failure, la syscall panic, che non è certo buona cosa, quando il computer serve èer lavorare, invece che per perdere tempo (allora tanto valeva restare in windows). è l'unico che ha un comportamento del genere: tutti gli altri riparano l'errore in silenzio e solo in caso di errore durante il recovery fermano il sistema, con la differenza che Reiser provoca ogni volta, sistematicamente, un kernel panic e riavvia la macchina, senza possibilità di azione da parte dell'utente. ci sono dei pesanti bug a livello di gestione del journal che nn intercetta tutti gli errori, in netto contrasto con la situazione precedente, nella quale venivano generati errori con livello di warning troppo elevato e troppo frequentemente. non parliamo poi dellacompleta mancanza di un sanity check per il journal...

 *Quote:*   

> ReiserFS is the most concerned about disk failure. This concern is particularly evident upon write failures, which often introduce a panic; ReiserFS takes this action to ensure the file system is not corrupted (ma di fatto crea incoerenze sul journal, e quindi si autocorrompe)

 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Possibile che ogni volta che si parla di filesystem si scateni un flame? 
> 
> suvvia... non mi sembra che nessuno abbia alzato i toni.

 

No ma l'argomento mi sembra OT e ci sono  migliaia di thread che parlano di reiser4, con i suoi sostenitori e i suoi detrattori...

ora lo so che sono un moderatore e che non dovrei dire parolacce... tuttavia la prima cosa che mi viene da dire leggendo l'ennesimo commento su reiser4 è "che pa**e"   :Wink: 

----------

## maurs

 *x-dd wrote:*   

> Tempo fa avevo il tuo stesso problema, ricordo che con gli mm-sources andava meglio però non saprei dirti se è ancora così perchè poi ho rotto il disco e ho messo un bel raptor full reiser3.

 

Certo, i miei dati personali li metto su reiser3  :Smile: 

Anche la partizione di boot è reiser3, mentre root e altre sono tutte reiser4. 

Comunque, per stressare poco l'harddisk, uso la compilazione in RAM (quella di Fonderia Digitale  :Wink: ), e devo dire che mi trovo benissimo.

----------

